# Divorce After Abusive Husband...



## RoseyPosey713 (2 mo ago)

I've been single for 6 years...my life was good. I didn't care that he left. He kept calling me at work...emailing me about debt. I told him to leave me alone. I hated him...because he lied...I blocked his number...I deleted all his emails...I ran away...

He left my life a mess...

I'm happy but I'm in therapy because of his actions...I'm scared of new relationships...I need to feel comfortable around them...safe...because of my last relationship...

I'm single and dating...I'm having fun!

But the things that happened to me...was awful...and no matter how many friends I have, how often I go out, they still occur, lol!

Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## olga1kaitovic (2 mo ago)

I am not sure what kind of things you are mentioning that still occur. And I am pretty much of the opinion that those things stay with you forever. But I am out of abusive relationship fro over a year now and I must say I am a mess. I am also go in therapy, but in opposite, I find myself being unable to stay by myself. I hope you find it possible to open up to others and enjoy your life full


----------



## RoseyPosey713 (2 mo ago)

I'm sorry, I'm glad you're okay. My ex was a rapist, a womanizer, and violent. He has ADHD and he never get treated for it, so he'd rape me, hit me, yell at me, and yell all the time...Ignore me...It was like being with a child who can't control himself...I didn't know it was rape or abuse...until I had a mental breakdown at work because he kept violating my wishes...I was rerferred to counselling, then therapy...They diagnosed me with PTSD and mood disorder, because I have periods where I disappear to another place in my mind, not often but enough to diagnose.

I love dating and meeting people. I've always been private about my life. It's very superficial with me. I keep things pleasant. I know people want me to be more open, but that's just not me. 

I told myself, if I ever get into another relationship, I need to have two apartments. One for me and my partner, and I I keep to myself. My safe place, to retreat and clear my mind and feel free to speak to people without them seeing me cry and break down, lol! Just my little corner to retreat and share my thoughts.


----------

